# How long after a "freeze all" cycle did you do a FET?



## Songbird2017 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I don't know if anyone can help - or if this is the best place for my question....?
We're in the middle of stims for our first "freeze all" cycle. It was suggested as we've had multiple failures with fresh transfers and as I'm a bit PCOS and prone to mild OHSS they suggested freezing all embryos and letting my body recover before doing a FET. 
I was wondering if anyone else has done this and if so how long they waited after egg collection to start with the frozen transfer? 
Our nurse said we could start as soon as I'd had a bleed after egg collection but it seems a bit soon and I expected her to say I needed at least one natural bleed to allow my hormone levels to return to normal. 
Just hoping there may be others who can offer any advice based on their experience?
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

My doctor advised 2 full natural cycles before starting a FET. However, the timings didn’t quite work for us so it was EC-bleed-natural cycle-meds for FET with the next bleed started.

The cycle has been successful so far (5w today) but my lining was shockingly thin and only made it to the bare min after a few extra days of double dose meds. I wonder if that was because my body wasn’t fully recovered after IVF as my lining is normally twice as thick as it was for this FET!


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi. I had a freeze all at the end of August due to OHSS risk. Was told withdrawal bleed, one cycle then start meds on the next bleed. I am having my transfer today. 

Best of luck x


----------



## Songbird2017 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your replies, that's really helpful. Congratulations on your result watermelonbelly, and good luck CalamityJ20  xxx


----------

